# installation de shapepatch (patch Xfig pour LaTeX)



## Matsaya (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, tout d'abords je ne suis pas très sûr où poster ce topic, alors s'il n'est pas au bon endroit, ne m'en voulez pas et déplacez-le dans la section appropriée.

En effet, j'ai un problème avec Xfig et tous les sujets qui traite de cette application sont rangés sous la rubrique application, mais mon problème à aussi à voir avec macport (et donc X11, ).

Donc, voilà mon problème : j'utilise shapepaper sous LaTeX qui permet de mettre du texte dans des formes géométriques précédemment construites. Il est possible de construire ces formes à la main, mais ceci est vite long et fastidieux. J'ai trouvé récemment un patch pour Xfig qui permet de créer les formes à l'intérieur de Xfig, puis de les exporter pour shapepaper. Le problème est que je ne comprends pas comment installé le patch. En effet, les informations sont donnée pour linux et sont assez obscure pour moi qui est installé Xfig via macport (et l'interface graphique Porticus).

Ça serait sympa si quelqu'un pouvait éclairer ma lanterne  même pour me dire que l'installation est impossible sous mac os X.

Pour plus d'informations : voici un lien avec la documentation complète de shapepatch : http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/grap...ig-shapepatch/

et un copier-coller de la parti installation :



> ShapePatch is distributed as a patch against transfig and xfig. So first get the
> source code of transfig and xfig, and untar them. Then copy the transfig patch
> into the transfig source directory, and the xfig patch respectively into the
> xfig source tree. Then type
> ...




J'ai déjà tenté de télécharger le code source et d'installer le patch via le terminal, mais au bout de 5 minutes où il ne s'est absolument rien passé, j'ai abandonné.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------

